# Newer Bows with longer ATA



## hunting1 (Jun 11, 2002)

I really like my Mathews Conquest 3.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Martin ShadowCat is my choice!


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

The black cat for sure accurate and fast(for such a long axle bow).Or one of the hoyt target bows.


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the vantge x8 and Vantage elite from Hoyt


----------



## JUST BB (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

vantage X8 is very good even with long draw lengths.


----------



## FL BOWFISHING (Oct 20, 2009)

I shoot the Innerloc Hydrostrike. It's made for bowfishing so it's designed for fingers, but I use it for hunting as well since it's all stainless hardware. Awesome shooting bow for the money!


----------



## Archer156 (Feb 2, 2011)

Of these bows that you have owned which of them shot the best and most acrate?


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah buddy there are some nice ones out this year. They are also sporting the usual $$$$ price tag........................


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I was shooting a pro elite with 3500 limbs,but on a lark I cut the loop on my moneymaker and gave that a go.....hot dam that's a great finger shooting bow


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Money maker*

You are not the first guy I have heard say that about a money maker. You shooting the 2 cam or one cam?


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

sent pm


----------



## Archery Al (Sep 23, 2009)

I shoot a 2008 Hoyt X7; 41"ATA, 7" brace ht., cam & 1/2 plus. I like this set-up. Before that I shot a 1996 hoyt defiance supreme with master cams for 12 years. They are real similar. In 2008 also had X8; 8" brace ht., longer limbs and ATA.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you can find a Shadowcat, give it a try. Real smooth and forgiveing. I love mine.
Don.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

whats yor set up on your SC ?


----------

